# Confusing Tape Measures



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

So I was on my way to do an inspection and realized I did not have my tape measure. I was next to a Lowes so I stopped in and grabbed the first 25' tape measure under $7 to add to my collection because you can never have too many tape measures 

Anyway, I opened it up to take a measurement and WTF! It looks like this:

I am really hoping this is for homeowners and not because people don't know how to read an F'n tape measure anymore. Really?? We have to start putting all this crap on them? I want to take it back. Too much clutter.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

The numbers on the bottom are for when you want to do the job half-assed.


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

its a centering tape


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

You can tell these are for DYIers...
Professionals would have the 1/16ths printed on them for more accurate measuring.:1eye:


----------



## slowsol (Aug 27, 2005)

I think it's a cool idea.


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

I bought one of those centering tapes years ago, figuring it would be easier for marking hardware on drawers. the novelty wore off pretty quickly. and that's a way too busy tape measure.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

I don't mind the centering feature but the fractions are bull. Reminds me of a new guy who would say 3/4 and a sixteenth instead of 13/16. 

On my jobs we just say 13. Everything is 16ths unless we're getting into something more precise, but then you're not having another guy make the cut.


----------



## kiteman (Apr 18, 2012)

At least it's not un quatro, midio, tres quatro.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Atleast it doesnt have 1/32, 1/16, 3/32 printed on it. Im jealous! All mine only have 1/16 lines. 
I wish I had your tape when I was working with this guy who said he was 3rd gen. Carp and been in the business since he was 5. "It's 15" and 13 lines".


----------



## txgencon (Jan 4, 2011)

I Mester said:


> I bought one of those centering tapes years ago, figuring it would be easier for marking hardware on drawers. the novelty wore off pretty quickly. and that's a way too busy tape measure.


I got one by mistake (same scenario as the OP). I agree, it's way too busy. It's in the bin with others that won't lock, are too bulky or don't easily retract.


----------



## j_sims (Jul 5, 2007)

Golden view said:


> I don't mind the centering feature but the fractions are bull. Reminds me of a new guy who would say 3/4 and a sixteenth instead of 13/16.
> 
> On my jobs we just say 13. Everything is 16ths unless we're getting into something more precise, but then you're not having another guy make the cut.


OR like my helper from a few years ago "Two tics over 3/4" ". "One tic under a 1/2" "
Jeez.. that got old.


----------



## chewy (May 23, 2010)

I picked up a metric Komelon the other day and had a look at it, it was printed all the way in actual mm increments, instead of just have 100, 200, 300, 400, 500, 600 etc etc in red with mm marked at every 10mm in black it actually had 1000, 1010, 1020, 1030, 1040 etc all the way up to like 7900 marked on the tape. Yay! now Harry Homeowner can talk measurements like a tradesman, no more centremetres for him! :clap::laughing:


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

chewy said:


> I picked up a metric Komelon the other day and had a look at it, it was printed all the way in actual mm increments, instead of just have 100, 200, 300, 400, 500, 600 etc etc in red with mm marked at every 10mm in black it actually had 1000, 1010, 1020, 1030, 1040 etc all the way up to like 7900 marked on the tape. Yay! now Harry Homeowner can talk measurements like a tradesman, no more centremetres for him! :clap::laughing:


Jimmy Carter was practically crucified for trying to bring the metric system to the US in the 70's otherwise we too would be buying those.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

If you need to find a lot of centers, they're way faster than using a calculator or smartphone or CM, and you're less likely to make a mental math error if you're tired and doing it in your head. Instant answer, reliably, to 1/32..

No good for framing, that isn't what they're for.


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

kiteman said:


> At least it's not un quatro, midio, tres quatro.


Yet.....


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

too busy. KISS


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

kiteman said:


> At least it's not un quatro, midio, tres quatro.


I'm sure that's next! Ever look at the signs in Home Depot and Lowe's?


----------



## FGCC (Mar 1, 2012)

William James said:


> Atleast it doesnt have 1/32, 1/16, 3/32 printed on it. Im jealous! All mine only have 1/16 lines.
> I wish I had your tape when I was working with this guy who said he was 3rd gen. Carp and been in the business since he was 5. "It's 15" and 13 lines".


How long would it take him to take a measurement??!


----------



## Bone Saw (Feb 13, 2006)

all you purist **** thumbing your nose at it can go pound sand.

for finding repetitive centers (i.e. baluster layout, railpost layout, r.o. from centerline layout etc) they are the cats ass, guess i'm a diy hack

carry on


----------



## jar546 (Aug 13, 2013)

Bone Saw said:


> all you purist **** thumbing your nose at it can go pound sand.
> 
> for finding repetitive centers (i.e. baluster layout, railpost layout, r.o. from centerline layout etc) they are the cats ass, *guess i'm a diy hack*
> 
> carry on


Well, since you admit it..............


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

hdavis said:


> And here I thought they were idiot proof:whistling


Every time you think something has been "idiot proofed", someone comes up with a better idiot.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

I think they're multiplying


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Definitely multiplying...and coming soon to DC or a state capitol building near you


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

I use a metric tape for all trim work - less mistakes on my part.


----------



## Daveylad (Oct 20, 2008)

Try using one of these!

I use one and it is superb. I have the 3 Metre version but I am definatley going to order the 6 Metre. 

Much more accurate than a regular tape


http://www.youtube.com/v/9ovuFoiVwr0?app=youtube_gdata


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

txgencon said:


> I guess I am a purist. I've fallen victim to purchasing almost every gimmick tape out there. There are those with the massive black rubber overmoldings (I particularly hate those), ones with voice recorders (lasted all of two weeks), ones you can write on (again, two weeks) and any number of other seemingly good ideas on paper but are practically useless in reality. Just give me one of these. I prefer the one on the left unless I'm doing something that requires a more standout.


 98560d1377961451t-confusing-tape-measures-tape.jpg

The Stanley tapes have short tick marks, most others are way too long. The longer they are, the more mistakes are made. Clutter just makes it easier to make mistakes. It's kind like when everyone on the road has their emergency flashers on in a storm...it just confuses what you need to see.:no:

Unless you work outside as in a framer, outside trim/siding or roofer, the Fat Max tapes are unessesarily cumbersome & dangerous. 

My weapon of choice is the discontinued Maxsteel tapes. The are heavier than the standard Stanley tape, but still roll into corners nearly as easy, but are a little better on standout. I just can't figure out why they didn't become more popular! Now they are very hard to find, & if you can find them, go at a premium price.

Joe


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Whatever I get I always make sure to solder the end so it doesn't have the annoying play :laughing:


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

I hope you're kidding 

That annoying play is there for a reason.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

jproffer said:


> I hope you're kidding
> 
> That annoying play is there for a reason.


Weird thing is I need one for hooking and one for butting now.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Golden view said:


> Weird thing is I need one for hooking and one for butting now.


:laughing: As long as you don't get em confused.


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

Golden view said:


> Whatever I get I always make sure to solder the end so it doesn't have the annoying play :laughing:


It's amazing that in todays age of manufacturing we can't build a tape with a hook that doesn't wiggle.


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

Again...the "wiggle" is there for a reason.


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

jproffer said:


> Again...the "wiggle" is there for a reason.


The hooks on my bench rules don't wiggle :lol:


----------



## Railman (Jan 19, 2008)

ewils91 said:


> The hooks on my bench rules don't wiggle :lol:


That works as long as you just use it to hook...assuming you locked zero as a hook.


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

Railman said:


> That works as long as you just use it to hook...assuming you locked zero as a hook.


If I mis-cut something I just blame woodpeckers...:whistling


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

My favorite were the craftsman 25's. light on the hip in the shop and easy to read. Don't know what I'll switch to after this one dies.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Golden view said:


> Whatever I get I always make sure to solder the end so it doesn't have the annoying play :laughing:


You shouldn't solder it, and burn the markings on the tape - just give the rivets a good wack with a hammer - done!


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

oh boy


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

ewils91 said:


> If I mis-cut something I just blame woodpeckers...:whistling


I just get out the board stretcher... :laughing:


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Spencer said:


> My favorite were the craftsman 25's. light on the hip in the shop and easy to read. Don't know what I'll switch to after this one dies.


Those used to have a lifetime guarantee. I think now they just give you the replacement blade, used them for years until they started that stuff.


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

m1911 said:


> I just get out the board stretcher... :laughing:


Mine got stolen along with my brass magnet...dirty crooks :blink:


----------



## Youngin' (Sep 16, 2012)

ewils91 said:


> Mine got stolen along with my brass magnet...dirty crooks :blink:


Sorry to hear that. That reminds me though, I have to top up the blinker fluid in the truck...


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Youngin' said:


> Sorry to hear that. That reminds me though, I have to top up the blinker fluid in the truck...


Don't forget to rotate the air in the tires while you're at it...


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

ewils91 said:


> Mine got stolen along with my brass magnet...dirty crooks :blink:


Is that the one that worked with aluminum also or just brass?

Pass the bucket of steam please, I don't have all day.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

rrk said:


> Those used to have a lifetime guarantee. I think now they just give you the replacement blade, used them for years until they started that stuff.


They are the clearest to read IMO. But now discontinued. I like standard Stanley tapes also but the 25' is too bulky. I need to find another go to tape.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

m1911 said:


> You shouldn't solder it, and burn the markings on the tape - just give the rivets a good wack with a hammer - done!


I peen the edge of the rivet so it doesn't accidentally hang up on the end of a board.


----------



## rrk (Apr 22, 2012)

Spencer said:


> They are the clearest to read IMO. But now discontinued. I like standard Stanley tapes also but the 25' is too bulky. I need to find another go to tape.


Try the Komelon 25ft or my new favorite fatmax 16 ft


----------



## ewils91 (Dec 31, 2006)

rrk said:


> Is that the one that worked with aluminum also or just brass?
> 
> Pass the bucket of steam please, I don't have all day.


Just the brass; the combination aluminum/brass came out after I bought the brass one...


----------



## Carpenter eyes (Jan 10, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Sorry to hear that. That reminds me though, I have to top up the blinker fluid in the truck...


Dont forget to greese the muffler bearings


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Carpenter eyes said:


> Dont forget to greese the muffler bearings


grease :blink:


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

m1911 said:


> You shouldn't solder it, and burn the markings on the tape - just give the rivets a good wack with a hammer - done!


My dad worked with two dudes that hammered the wiggle out of the hook. He discovered their little trick when one of them borrowed his tape then they complained about his hook still being loose. And how the tape manufactures quality has gone down hill since the rivet machine can't make a rivet tight enough to not make the hook wiggle. That explaind why the trim work he would cut for them always came out just barely wrong

So he bought them new tapes explained the wiggle reason. The next day he found out they hammed the new tapes rivets..........ugh. He gave up and would add to the cut to counter react their brainwork.


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Sorry to hear that. That reminds me though, I have to top up the blinker fluid in the truck...


My trucks computer just told me I was low on exhaust fluid..............and then at the station a guy asked me why I was adding a gallon of water to my fuel tank.........I laughed and said those evil oil companies won't tell you that adding water to the diesel will make your mileage increase...........but I'm smarter then those big oil fat cats. Now I get 80miles per gallon


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Youngin' said:


> Sorry to hear that. That reminds me though, I have to top up the blinker fluid in the truck...


It's cheaper on the internet:

http://kalecoauto.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&products_id=22


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

Got this one for Christmas last year
No annoying tics


----------



## tyb525 (Feb 26, 2013)

Those story pole tapes are actually very handy for woodwork or other repetitive cuts, you can make multiple marks for multiple repetitive cuts...

I also like that flat tapes Lufkin makes, they are less of a pain when you need to mark a measurement on a board, easier to be accurate. Not for framing, but for woodworking and trim, when standout doesn't matter.


----------



## B.D.R. (May 22, 2007)

I've used it more than several times, but it gets more use in the shop.
Fun to hand it to someone who wants to borrow a tape. :laughing:


----------



## Kenny B (Jun 25, 2013)

I just bought one of the new milwaukee tapes and its the best thing ive put in my toolbox in a while. Definitely worth the purchase.


----------



## tenon0774 (Feb 7, 2013)

Spencer said:


> They are the clearest to read IMO. But now discontinued. I like standard Stanley tapes also but the 25' is too bulky. I need to find another go to tape.


Hey Spence,











I've been using this one for several years.


----------



## jaydee (Mar 20, 2014)

this is the easiest to read.

IT"S ONLY A 3 FOOTER
View attachment 112310

View attachment 112311

View attachment 112312

View attachment 112309


----------



## Derry (Dec 31, 2009)

Daveylad said:


> Try using one of these!
> 
> I use one and it is superb. I have the 3 Metre version but I am definatley going to order the 6 Metre.
> 
> ...


I have the 2m and 3m and the 6 is on the way great tapes.


----------

